# Got peee smell in house?



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I cleaned my carpets this past Friday and I'm so surprised with the results. I have bought so many products that just didn't work with the peeee smell and I knew something just had to work. Guarantee....ya right









It's been 3 days and the smell is not back. I even cleaned my furniture from knee down (if Puddles, puddled in one spot, bet he puddled in another spot).









In my carpet cleaner I and mixed the following:

Mohawk Carpet Cleaning for Pet Odor & Soil Remover- 4 oz.

White Vinegar - 2 cups.

Finished filling the chamber with hot water.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cheryl,
I don't have puddles but I would like to have my carpets cleaned before the holidays. Do you hire out? I have my own carpet cleaner and I will supply the cleaning fluids.









Just kidding









I am glad that this combo has worked well for you. As you and I have discussed in the past, you must kill the odor enzyme or the doggie will be tempted to tinkle there again. GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey, I'll clean them for a nice long boat ride.  

Puddles is not sniffing around like he was. But then again, were gone back to gated during day in kitchen and water taken away after 8:30 pm. Every morning I have checked for over night puddles and found none.









Just makes me happy to not smell peee when I walk in the door from work. You know the saying......if momma's not happy....no one's happy....


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I am in that same boat. I have gotten a few products to try, hoping to find the right one. I also bought spray bottles for the vineger and water solution, and another water bottle for the peroxide/baking soda/dish soap solution. I noticed alot of the products in PetSmart have peroxide in them.

Next I have to buy the black light to spot urine stains the naked eye can't see. It was 20 bucks in PetSmart, didn't feel like spending the money along with the $77 dollars twice this week for products in there.

I still feel bad about secluding him in the kitchen...except when I am not here because I noticed him inspecting electrical cords and safety comes first. No electrical cords in Kitchen.

Well, if anyone finds a miracle pee neutralizer deffinitely list it. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Nov 14 2005, 08:17 PM
> *I cleaned my carpets this past Friday and I'm so surprised with the results. I have bought so many products that just didn't work with the peeee smell and I knew something just had to work. Guarantee....ya right
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Does the Mohawk Carpet Cleaner only come in the 96oz bottle? That is the only one listed on their website.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I think thats the only size. Its the one I purchased.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

This sounds great. Question is the Mohawk a machine u rent







or is it the cleaner its self??? And where can u get it


----------



## qtn2x (Nov 14, 2005)

Where do u get your Mohawk cleaner?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Where do u get your Mohawk cleaner?[/B]


I saw it at Lowe's (I think, might be thinking of a different product).


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

<span style="color:#993399"><div align="center">What I have found to work really well to get stains out and the odor smell out of our carpet is a brand called OUT! I buy their pee pads also. It works fantastically well and it also smells good. I say you can always tell where Satine peed because there a white spots all over the carpet. I think you could say it is time to clean the whole carpet! LOL.</span>


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125140
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my carpet cleaner I and mixed the following:

Mohawk Carpet Cleaning for Pet Odor & Soil Remover- 4 oz.

White Vinegar - 2 cups.

Finished filling the chamber with hot water.

Got the Mohawk cleaning stuff at Walmart

Its been a while now, as you can see from my 1st post and the smell has not returned.


----------

